# Galaxy Nexus App Dump



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

p3droid just released the galaxy nexus app dump. It can be found here:
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...-galaxy-nexus-system-app-dump.html#post105465

Can anyone get some of these working for the Bionic?


----------

